# Long Island, Ny Subs Needed



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

Need 3-4 subs every storm for medium sized lots in Nassau & Suffolk County areas for contract work.. Please pm me for details.


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*STILL Need NY Nassau & Suffolk County SUBS*

PM me or call 516-790-0003.


----------



## CARSON2121 (Sep 16, 2004)

*possible sub*

since nobody bought my truck i guess i'll plow with it this winter. how much an hour?? and where are the lots in suffolk?


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Subs Needed*

Lot is in Huntington, Suffolk, close to intersection of New York Avenue & Rt. 110...

We'll talk rates privately if you're interested and I locate subs for the other 2, otherwise I can't take it on as I am pretty well loaded, almost overloaded with work for this season...

We'll talk very soon via PM or telephone.

Bye


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Might travel for the right $$. We service central Suffolk, currently Babylon - Patchogue. equipment available:

9' 6 wheeler w/5yd spreader
8' 4wd w/ 2yd spreader
4 - 8' 4wd

Bobcat

Snow Blowers/shovelers


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

dont know if you still need it?

I can do some fill in, I currently sub for a great company that pays on time and treats me well

I am up for some fill in and emergency work if need be


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

located in amityville, south of merrick road by the way


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

If you're still looking call me at 631-523-3361 or email at [email protected]

Islip, area

2001 dodge 2500 7 1/2ft plow
2002 excursion 8ft plow


----------



## skidsteerloader (Jan 2, 2005)

Im interested, live in Huntington, used to work for Dejana, have a new diesel cc dually with 8'6" Fisher V


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*jobs*

Hi, I ended up passing the job on since I was unable to provide enough manpower (trucks) to cover the locations i needed to with that account.

You can give me your # and first name and I would definately re-bid next year since I've now, with your reply, got 4 guys out this way whom are interested in work.

MY name's obviously Alex, and I am definately interested in taking your info for next season if you're interested.

Thanks!

PS I tried to PM you this but you've got PM's blocked.
PM me a reply if ya want


----------



## skidsteerloader (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear you had to pass on the job. My name is Rich, would be interested for next season. Try to PM me again, think I got my settings changed?


----------

